# How does your lovely B13 look like?



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Just curious to know how your great B13 look like.I bet there are many beautiful B13 out there!With picture would be great!Anyone who owns a B13 is welcomed here!









If you can't see the picture,please go here:Me and my roomates' cars 

This is my baby 92' 5spd XE.I bought it in Feburary last year.Until now it's all original.(Even the wheel covers are the original one!)I don't have the money to upgrade it but it's a real good car!The engine is in great shape,it's silent and seems like it'll go forever!My girlfriend always fuzz about I love my car more than her.(The car behind is her car,a 89' 5 spd Colt Vista) 
Recently I put new driving axles in as the old one got holes in it.This coming winter break I gonna put a pair of fog lights and I gonna check the car out.It now runs with a noise that has a frequecy.It's faster if the car goes faster.
The only thing I wanna complain is that the car is so light and it's bad driving in windy days.
Keep this thread going guys!


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I used to have a silver 4 door mint condition '94 LE. Totaled it though  I miss that car. 

Here's my '92 SE-R


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

here is mine, mods listed in sig...its a 94 with a 91 front/rear taillights


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Sick^^^^^^


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

What is this? White Sentra land or something? Here's my retired Sentra:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

FCS said:


> What is this? White Sentra land or something? Here's my retired Sentra:


how do the b13's hold up to being slammed into mountains of snow?  (im serious)


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Here is a picture of my Sentra, it is coming along.

Steve


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

FCS said:


> What is this? White Sentra land or something? Here's my retired Sentra:


Oh my god!I am amazed a Sentra is THAT strong!
:thumbup:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> how do the b13's hold up to being slammed into mountains of snow?  (im serious)


B13s are probably the most underrated rally car in North America. They are quite tough actually.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SVKeonard85 said:


> Here is a picture of my Sentra, it is coming along.
> 
> Steve


Nice, but you need to paint it white so you can be cool like the rest of us in this thread..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

FCS said:


> Nice, but you need to paint it white so you can be cool like the rest of us in this thread..



LMAO!

A bunch of great cars in here so far....hopefully i can soon add a b13 here, looking at a 91 se....we shall see though...


Oh, and FCS, im copying your light setup...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Twiz said:


>


rubber bungee cord crew!!!1~


yea i should know how strong sentra's are...i just moved a dumpster with it tonight.....absolutely NO damage


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

here's mine


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

dirrtyjave said:


> here's mine


wow your gt-s is clean!! i want one


----------



## ypvs125 (May 24, 2004)

Here's my friends car








Here's mine


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

all lookin nice and hot...no rice yet


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

not bad for all the cars, the white one.....nice clean look i like that


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Damn those 4 doors are lookin sexy! :thumbup:


----------



## Gemini (Oct 5, 2003)

Here's my B13, 1991 NX2000




























Ready for winter.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Some of you may remember my old B13. For those that don't:


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Heres my project se-r *to be completed in spring*... :thumbup: 








don't mind the front, no motor in!

Here's my friends also...


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

wow!.... i never knew b13's could look that good.... that goes for all of you... keep up the good work guys!


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

Heres a couple of shots before my turbo was installed...





































I'll get some new ones out soon!


----------



## thrashin (Dec 12, 2004)

heres a few of my old b13, i sold it to a friend and am in the process of trying to get it back


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

here's mine:









it looks a lot different now. no wheels, no stereo, no trunk lid, no seats, no brakes, no exhaust.... soon to be no engine/tranny and no interior (gotta strip it so the scrap yard will take her).


----------



## sentraman (Jul 4, 2003)

Damn sno u had a clean looking one too. what happened? do you still have ur nis knacks sides. maybe for sale? i need to get pics of mine.

leng


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Twiz said:


>


what kind of exhaust are u sportin'? do u have a lower shot of it , because i have on just like it . i orderd it from the muffler shop down the street from my house, and just drop my car off when it came. never looked at the muffler befor he installed it with larger piping. he said everything in the catalog was Magna Flo and most were, but i look at mine and it doesnt have the Magna flow print on it. but i chose it cause i dint want a too big of muffler. it sounds good till i get up in the high RPM's


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

in its driveable condition...no front bumper support. i NEED it for to and from work, which is .5 miles boths ways. preach to me all you want, i know its baaaaadddd but the guy that rear ended me is buying me all new stuff 










trailer hitches = need to be teh illegal


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is my 1994 Se-r.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Imagestation sucks....


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Not the greatest looking, but I still love her.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

She's good lookin indeed... the paintjob still looks like new for a '91, you prolly keep it in a garage. I'd touch up that nasty scratch on the rear bumper with some gloss black spray paint.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

damn i didn't even notice it was boosted at first! Now that car is a sleeper!


----------



## nismo696 (Nov 7, 2002)

*my b13*


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's my engine bay. It's got Hotshot written all over it lol


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

here are a few of mine.. it is not done.. and she isnt that pretty yet.. but ill be damned if I dont love her....

























this si what she used to look like before I foudn out that speed and handling kick ass









there are more pics here 
http://photos.dylanwiggins.com/thumbnails.php?album=7

a little off topic but this is my other project car.. it definatly packs a little more punch thatn you think.. street sleeper and cone killer


----------

